# blade prices



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

Can anyone tell me why I can buy Flying Dutchman blades at about 3 and change a dozen and super sharp blades are 9.95 dozen. are they that much better?


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

It must be a scam. In my opinion, you can't get a better blade than FD and the best place to buy them is Mikesworkshop.com
Don R


----------



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

I have checked PS woods catalog and Amazon and they are Super sharp blades are 9.95 per dozen 65.00 per hundred I am thinking Blades from Mikes workshop would be the best


----------



## Madwood (Jan 17, 2010)

Bob, I've used FD blades for a long time now and have never turned back. Can't say about the PS blades, but @ 80 cents/blade, I would have to give up scrollin'! Check with Barb Raymond, she's a scroller, or other members of SWWA. BTW, welcome to LJs.
John


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use FD blades and they are great. Depending on what wood you are cutting, you can go through them pretty quickly.

There is not a better place to buy from than Mikes Workshop with great service, good prices and very quick shipping.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was going to answer without checking because I thought you meant a table or circular saw blade. Glad I checked first.

It looks like the tough part is how long they last, although since I didn't buy the bosses scroll saw, I don't do that.

The best I can tell you is that using a 1/8" blade on my band saw lasts about 2 hours, no matter what brand, (2hours total).


----------

